# were to go for great seafood?



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

when you get through fishing at fort fisher? were would you go for great seafood platter mmm!!!! that want kill the bank


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Since you are near Southport, this in my opinion is THE place to go. There are other good ones but it is by far my favorite. Not fancy but none fresher or better...
http://www.provisioncompany.com/


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Gaeta, Italy. Great little hole in wall place. Mom and pop deal. The had the best calamari I ever ate. That's where I fell in love with it. Not sure if they are still around last time I was there was 1981.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

heh! i thank i was there one time.


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

I know you asked for a restaurant, but if you have a grill, go to Blackburn Brothers Seafood (by the docks at Carolina) and take your pick


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Provision Company


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

At Kure Beach right up from Fort Fisher take a right at the stop light off Fort Fisher Blvd. The restaurant is in the corner on the right just before the Kure Beach Pier. Home cooking and Seafood done right.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Bonefish Grill.

Try the bang bang shrimp. The Chilean Seabass is my favorite fish on the menu.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In case you don't know it, chilean sea bass are toothfish. Was started as a marketing gimmick. Not only overfished, but endangered. And a mercury warning is out on them. I could give a rats ass cause I don't ets anything I don't catch. Google it up.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Wd, theres more people other than yourself out there. Kudos to you cooking your own. I applaud you and do the same thing. Now smile.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

HStew said:


> At Kure Beach right up from Fort Fisher take a right at the stop light off Fort Fisher Blvd. The restaurant is in the corner on the right just before the Kure Beach Pier. Home cooking and Seafood done right.


Old Pier House



The original Big Daddy's is also at Kure Beach.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Will be at fort fisher monday & tuesday fishing! When we come out we will stop at one of them thanks for the info


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

drum, its not that I don't eat seafood in rest. , it's that I don't et fish in rest. Scrimps, softshells,scallops and others I don't have access to makes me slobber like a maddog. Notice I didn't mention clams, octupussy, squidders and sech.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

0210bruce- Let us know which one you tried and why you did or didn't like it.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> drum, its not that I don't eat seafood in rest. , it's that I don't et fish in rest. Scrimps, softshells,scallops and others I don't have access to makes me slobber like a maddog. Notice I didn't mention clams, octupussy, squidders and sech.


Know what cha mean Wd. I had some softshells tonight that were terrible. Not gonna name the place though. Will fix them on the patio from now on.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

*Seafood near Ft Fischer*

For seafood lunch, we like PJ's in Southport. It is past Provision Company along the same stretch of street. I used to get the captain's platter when I was a little younger, now, it is a little too much for me.

I had great scallops at Jack Mackerel's near the Kure Beach pier. Their Wednesday night specials are hard to beat.

Dave


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

We went to the Old Pier House restaurant after fishing the Fort and the fishing was real good!!! We caught a few va mullets, and a few croakers, the flies were there to catch fisherman!!! they were as bad as I have ever seen.They were feeding off Deepwoods Repellent and us mainly us. Now the seafood was okay. but would not go back it was real pricey, but was a great day to spend the day with my better half. Wife!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Old Peir House is good. Used to be called ocean view for the longest time. WHen the theodores sold it, they changed the name but still good.

I also like the Deck House Grill. It's in the old Baptist church on Charlotte Ave behind the breakfast house. They are not very cheap. I'd call them midrange.

The gulfstream is behind the gas station at the corner of Carl Winner and Lake Park (421). Its good too. Been there a long time.

Provision company in SouthPort is a ferry ride away. Good seafood and I like the way you go to the beer cooler and get your own beer, then go pay for it.
Not seafood overthere but Tai Pepper is good too.

Ive heard the New Harbor Master is not so bad. Havnt eaten there in years.

If you go to Wilmington, My Favorite is Hieronymus Seafood on Market. Still has the local feel with local appeal. Many locals still go there and belly up to the bar to eat and/or drink. I like the fact that after youve eaten there enough and they get to know you, you start recieving "the local specials" from the staff. Theyve got a bar, oyster bar and dining room. They also are fire/EMS and Police friendly.

I'm not fond of bonefish-not local and not local seafood.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Its all a matter of preference. Its always rewarding to just catch your own and cook it the way you want.


----------

